
New Here - PRparrots
How does this site work?
======
Ultramanoid
See the FAQ :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

And guidelines :

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

